# "good wax bad wax"



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have been using a burton wax that comes in a lil jar with a pad..the guy at the store said its good for a quick appling so i can use it everytime i ride...is that a good wax??? sugguestions plz


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Sii315 said:


> I have been using a burton wax that comes in a lil jar with a pad..the guy at the store said its good for a quick appling so i can use it everytime i ride...is that a good wax??? sugguestions plz


It is ok as a top off. You should still hot wax you board about 7 days of riding. Don't rely solely on the rub on stuff...


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

that paste isn't a real wax... so don't think that you use it so you never have to actually wax the board. as lonestar is saying, still hot wax the board... if you don't know what to do... just get someone to do it for you (though i swear by doing my own).


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

i actually like to wax my board...


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

That Burton fluoropaste wax is absolute shit. I got a container for Christmas and tried it twice when I was in a hurry. It doesn't actually seem to do anything. Hot waxing is the only way to go.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea stay away from the paste/rub on waxes...its only maybe good if your doing tricks in your back yard...


----------



## Sii315 (Mar 30, 2010)

oh okay makes sense...what would be the best wax then ?


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I use the Kuu range of MACH waxes. They're cheap and I can get bricks of it locally.


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

maybe im the only one but i thought OBJ soy wax is pretty good. ive only used two waxes so far but this is the best.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Most waxes are the same general stuff, the main difference comes in using warm, cold, or all temp wax.

I bought a few bricks of Hertel Super Hot Sauce online, its fairly cheap and works great. I know quite a few other people here on the forum use it too. 

You can get a big 12oz bar for 20 bucks..or 24 1oz bars for 30...just as a reference i've probably waxed 30+ times in the last two seasons and i still have a little under half of a 12 oz bar left...its good stuff too, they have a bunch of interesting videos on how wax(and their wax) work in general as well...

http://www.hertelskiwax.com/


----------

